# Baby Gaggia (Ivory) - Espresso shot advice please.



## Leealexuk (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi I've just received my first espresso machine! Baby Gaggia! Would love some advice for this model please!

For now I'm just going to stick with pre-ground coffee, bought some Lavazza.

So I'm trying to work out a good weight of coffee for the 'Prefect Crema' basket provided' This basket is used for both 1 and 2 cups. I've followed booklet guidelines (using measure scoop provided) is this all i need to follow or can it be improved?

Also with this model you have to turn the hot water dispenser on and off manually. When making a shot of espresso i do this and from what i have read should let it pour for about 25 seconds!? although I get no where near this number. Its been pouring fairly quickly. Am i maybe not using the Tamper right? (i do get some good 'crema' on it tho)

Any advice would be great! It's all new to me! Thanks


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

If you use preground and the pressurised basket you just fill the basket, polish a little with the tamper and run the shot by volume.

Usually 2 ounces.

The normal rules of espresso don't apply to you as you are not really making espresso.

Pulling by time would be problematic as it should be impossible to pull a longer shot with a preground coffee.

I think you should be expecting 2oz in about 12 seconds, but don't quote me on that as I only used the pressurised basket as a gimmick once of twice to see what it did.

FYI, that's not crema you are getting, crema is emulsified fat which has been drawn out due to the pressure, heat and fats hydrophobic nature.

Mostly with your basket these emulsified fats are destroyed as they are very volatile.

What you are getting is like ocean spray.

The water is being pushed out so hard that air bubbles are formed.


----------



## Leealexuk (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you for the info! very helpful.

So when I eventually do use my own ground coffee ill see a difference, even with the pressurised basket?

Working towards making a espresso then what basket should i be looking to use?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Leealexuk said:


> Thank you for the info! very helpful.
> 
> So when I eventually do use my own ground coffee ill see a difference, even with the pressurised basket?
> 
> Working towards making a espresso then what basket should i be looking to use?


Yes and no.

The baskets are not designed to work with a proper espresso grind and are designed to release coffee after a certain pressure has been reached.

The biggest improvement you can make is to just use freshly roasted freshly ground, but with the pressurised basket you kind of lose the benefit.

For real espresso, any 58mm basket will do.

You can get a Gaggia one on amazon pretty easily.

Go for a double, as no one really makes singles as its quite a lot harder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you use your own ground coffee then get a normal standard basket , don't use the pressurised one . Just by using fresh beans , freshly ground , you will see a massive difference in taste. Trust me . Grinders are as if not more important than the machine you make coffee on. Choose one carefully when your ready .

You could until your ready , buy ground coffee from a local or online roaster in small quantities . The grind would not be matched to your mâchine , but would still be an improvement on the illy s of this world ( in terms of freshness ) . If you were doing this dont use the pressurised basket .


----------



## Leealexuk (Aug 26, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> The baskets are not designed to work with a proper espresso grind and are designed to release coffee after a certain pressure has been reached.
> 
> ...


Great, Thanks


----------



## Leealexuk (Aug 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> If you use your own ground coffee then get a normal standard basket , don't use the pressurised one . Just by using fresh beans , freshly ground , you will see a massive difference in taste. Trust me . Grinders are as if not more important than the machine you make coffee on. Choose one carefully when your ready .
> 
> You could until your ready , buy ground coffee from a local or online roaster in small quantities . The grind would not be matched to your mâchine , but would still be an improvement on the illy s of this world ( in terms of freshness ) . If you were doing this dont use the pressurised basket .


Thanks alot! Is there a grinder you recommend or if not is there anything specific i should look for when looking.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Leealexuk said:


> Thanks alot! Is there a grinder you recommend or if not is there anything specific i should look for when looking.


Cheapest option is probably the MC2.

But expect to spend at least 100 at a minimum, anything cheaper such as a krups grinder or a delonghi grinder will be useless for espresso.


----------



## Leealexuk (Aug 26, 2013)

and is the basket something like this your both referring to?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Stainless-Pressurised-Espresso-Machines/dp/B004ZER1TA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377541857&sr=8-1&keywords=gaggia+basket


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Leealexuk said:


> and is the basket something like this your both referring to?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Stainless-Pressurised-Espresso-Machines/dp/B004ZER1TA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377541857&sr=8-1&keywords=gaggia+basket


Yes. That's the one.


----------



## Leealexuk (Aug 26, 2013)

Lovely, thank you both. Been very helpful. Ordered the new basket and will look into grinders! No doubt ill return with more questions


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mc2 is the cheapest entry point grinder , get one 2nd hand tho, if you must. Better still save up and buy something that will last you a bit longer (only my humble opinion tho ,not gospel ) There are plenty of mc2 around second hand as, reason being a lot people move on from them quickly ,upgrade and sell them on.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Buy right buy once that is the key to a grinder ( wish I could stick to at though)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

But what is the "RIGHT ONE"????


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Buy right buy once that is the key to a grinder ( wish I could stick to at though)


It wouldn't be the same if you kept a grinder for longer than 6 months .....


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> But what is the "RIGHT ONE"????


one with MAZZER in the name of course


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bignorry said:


> one with MAZZER in the name of course


Noooooo, mazzer not always the only choice !


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Of course its not the only choice ,just the right one, haha.


----------

